# Military Intelligence Identification of Italian Aircraft by United States War Dept - Oct. 1941



## fubar57 (Sep 9, 2021)

This may or may not be the right place so if one of the Mods know of a better, please move it. It may or may not already be here, I dunno. A site search showed nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 10, 2021)

I didn't know there were that many types of Italian aircraft. The Falcho I looks inspired by Seversky. Or was it the other way around?


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 10, 2021)

Whole bunch of identification manuals in this old thread 






Aircraft identification manuals and tactics


Aircraft identification manuals and tactics manuals. Been cleaning up my computer as of late. Fixing problems I had with it and such not to mention backing things up. Ran across these manuals. Figured I would place them all in one thread. Enjoy Micdrow



ww2aircraft.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 10, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I didn't know there were that many types of Italian aircraft. The Falcho I looks inspired by Seversky. Or was it the other way around?


Reggiane purchased licensing from Seversky for the AP-1, so there is a bit more than a resemblance

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 13, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> This may or may not be the right place so if one of the Mods know of a better, please move it. It may or may not already be here, I dunno. A site search showed nothing


Interesting. Dated before the USA entry in the war. Did Italy and the USA have diplomatic relations by October 1941? 

Were the general dimensions and performance figures acurate?

I only have time for a quick overlook but it catch my attention the high max speed attributed to the Brenda 88.


----------

